
Ethics Defined - artsyca
https://ethicsunwrapped.utexas.edu/glossary
======
artsyca
As systems professionals, we are uniquely prone to certain ethical lapses,
it's high time we place a greater emphasis on ethics in our day-to-day
endeavours -- check this list, do you find any items that could explain common
behaviours in the tech industry?

